# Very confused - Hirsutism



## wristwatch24

Hi everyone, 

This is embarrassing to talk about, but I am very confused! 

I have had hirsutism (excessive hair growth) since I was probably 14 years old. Back then it was just on my upper lip, but as I got older it's gotten a lot worse. It is on the side of my face and on my chin, as well as upper lip, and it randomly grows in other random areas on my body. I wouldn't say it's crazy like a man's on my body, but the face is really embarrassing! I wax a lot and ever since coming off BCP it's been growing back a lot faster, although even on BCP it grew back pretty fast. 

ANYWAY! This issue led me to ask for PCOS testing. Well, after many tests, it's been determined that I do not have PCOS. And this makes sense because I ovulate every cycle, my cycles are mostly regular, and I get a period every cycle. I'm also not overweight, although I know not all women with PCOS are overweight. 

I can't help but think, though, that this hirsutism could be causing my fertility issues. I've asked my doctor repeatedly and he thinks not. 

Does anyone else have this issue and NOT have PCOS? When I search online it says 95% of women with this issue have PCOS. So I'm either in the 5% or I have a really weird form of PCOS that isn't affecting ovulation/menstruation and doesn't show up on blood tests. 

I have done a little research that says usually excess hair is caused by androgens, so I've been looking into what I can change in my diet to lower androgens and see if this works, but I also figured I'd ask here in case any of you have/had this issue and knew of a resolution! 

Thank you!


----------



## StephieB

:hugs:Don't be embarrassed, after everything we talk about on here, hairyness is fairly tame :haha:

I havent been given a diagnosis of hirsutism, but I also get extra hair where I dont want it! (much to the amusement of DH!)

Its not terribly bad but I do wax my upper lip and often by below belly button region :blush:. I also have 5 rather stubborn dark hairs that like to sprout out of my chin, which I take great pleasure in plucking as soon as they appear! (When I type that I make myself sound like some sort of hairy troll :haha:)

Anyway, I don't have PCOS either, hormone blood tests have all come back clear, my ovaries are in tip top shape so I think I'm just naturally going to keep VEET in business for a while! 

I ovulate regularly, with or without clomid, and we did achieve one pregnancy last year which sadly ended in miscarriage. I too have done some googling on this issue and everything leads me to PCOS, which I dont have, so I've forgotten all about it really. Maybe we are just that unlucky 5%??

:hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony

My grandmother had something called Cushings disease which causes weight gain and hirsutism. It's pretty rare and at the time she lived in a small town and it was back in the 60's I guess so it took a really long time for her to get a diagnosis. It has to do with the adrenal gland I think. Anyway might be worth looking into with your doctor. I think it's very treatable.


----------



## wristwatch24

StephieB said:


> :hugs:Don't be embarrassed, after everything we talk about on here, hairyness is fairly tame :haha:
> 
> I havent been given a diagnosis of hirsutism, but I also get extra hair where I dont want it! (much to the amusement of DH!)
> 
> Its not terribly bad but I do wax my upper lip and often by below belly button region :blush:. I also have 5 rather stubborn dark hairs that like to sprout out of my chin, which I take great pleasure in plucking as soon as they appear! (When I type that I make myself sound like some sort of hairy troll :haha:)
> 
> Anyway, I don't have PCOS either, hormone blood tests have all come back clear, my ovaries are in tip top shape so I think I'm just naturally going to keep VEET in business for a while!
> 
> I ovulate regularly, with or without clomid, and we did achieve one pregnancy last year which sadly ended in miscarriage. I too have done some googling on this issue and everything leads me to PCOS, which I dont have, so I've forgotten all about it really. Maybe we are just that unlucky 5%??
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks so much! I'm glad I'm not the only one, although I definitely get more than 5 on my chin hahaha. Ugh it's so horrible! Must be the 5%! 



PinkPeony said:


> My grandmother had something called Cushings disease which causes weight gain and hirsutism. It's pretty rare and at the time she lived in a small town and it was back in the 60's I guess so it took a really long time for her to get a diagnosis. It has to do with the adrenal gland I think. Anyway might be worth looking into with your doctor. I think it's very treatable.

Thank you, I will check that out! Although I'm not overweight, I do weigh about 50 pounds more than I did in high school (I was extremely thin then due to high metabolism).


----------



## Torsornin

I have a goatee - seriously - I have to shave it everyday - sometimes twice a day. It is so embarrassing :( I hate it my entire %)^$ chin even onto my throat
I also get side burns, have incredibaly hairy legs (shaved every day) and hairy arms (left alone) even the tops of my feet are hairy (genetic I know - but it is obvious to me that I am a hobbit) 

I also get weird sprouts here and there (there was a 2 incher on my BACK I FREAKED and made hubby pull it out)

I have MOST of the SX of PCOS but no actual cysts on my ovaries - no one will give me the diagnosis so I sit here in hairy limbo, wondering, shaving, wishing to get preggo.

So I have no answers - just commiseration


----------



## wristwatch24

Torsornin said:



> I have a goatee - seriously - I have to shave it everyday - sometimes twice a day. It is so embarrassing :( I hate it my entire %)^$ chin even onto my throat
> I also get side burns, have incredibaly hairy legs (shaved every day) and hairy arms (left alone) even the tops of my feet are hairy (genetic I know - but it is obvious to me that I am a hobbit)
> 
> I also get weird sprouts here and there (there was a 2 incher on my BACK I FREAKED and made hubby pull it out)
> 
> I have MOST of the SX of PCOS but no actual cysts on my ovaries - no one will give me the diagnosis so I sit here in hairy limbo, wondering, shaving, wishing to get preggo.
> 
> So I have no answers - just commiseration

Oh my God, I am sorry if you weren't trying to be funny, but I burst out laughing at the hobbit remark and the "hairy limbo" part! I've been crying for the last 2 hours (AF came today) and you totally made me smile! 

It really sucks having to worry about it! I get self-conscious all the time, even if I've just waxed! The worst is going into those super bright dressing rooms at stores and being like "OH MY GOD, THIS IS WHAT I LOOK LIKE?!"


----------



## Torsornin

I was trying to be funny - a little bit :D honestly this is how I talk anyway. And I am thinking it, I might as well remove the filter and just blurt it out

and hopefully laugh a little rather than get upset .

Glad I made you smile!


----------



## Madgirl

I have this, but I also have PCOS. Yea hairy toes suck. I once showed DH my feet so he could see I painted my toenails. I told him "look". His reply: Oh you shaved your toes! Ugh talk about embarrassing!!!


----------



## JudyHall

Sorry I am so late. I am a new user. However, I understand everything you're going through. I have regular periods and have always had regular periods like clock work every month. I also have hisutism and it is very embarassing. I do not have PCOS. My doctor thinks that I am absolutely fine. As I am still in my 20's my DR. does not see any rush to have children and told me it will happen naturally. I've never been pregnant which makes me question am I infertile. I tried with my DH for over a year and no BFP. I am currently not trying but I just wanted to wish you a lot of baby dust and let you know you are not the only one out there suffering from hirsutism that is not due to PCOS. HTH!


----------



## 2have4kids

Just looked it up on Wiki, it seems like it's from overactive androgen hormones...like testosterone. The *benefits* are high muscle mass but it seems there are more unwanted effects then benefits. Is there nothing they can do to bring down some of the hormone levels? Here I am taking DHEA trying to boost my non-existent testosterone while others suffer from overly active. Sucks!


----------



## littlepeps

I have PCOS but have normal testosterone levels but have a problem with unwanted hair :shrug:


----------



## amjon

I have it, but was diagnosed with PCOS. I have always had regular cycles and have conceived 3 times in the past year, but have lost them all. The endo said that some people with PCOS can conceive, but then MC or lose them in some way. I did not have cysts on my ovaries. I did have IR (or symptoms of it with some impaired glucose tolerance). Is the doctor you are seeing an endo? Because every doctor I have EVER seen has always told me my response to glucose was "normal". The endo saw the same results and disagreed. He said the fact I have lost 2 pregnancies (at that point), had both grandmothers with type 2 diabetes, had the excessive hair growth, and had slightly impaired (though considered "normal" by most labs) GT showed I had insulin resistance and PCOS. You may want to try to get an appointment with an endo if you haven't already as they may be more willing to agree there is an issue.


----------



## 2have4kids

There's a little article 
*How to lower testosterone:*

6 weeks of exercise lowered free testosterone by 25%
Calcium increases testosterone
D-chiro-inositol lowers free testosterone by 55% and resumes ovulation in 86% of PCOS women
D-chiro-inositol lowers free testosterone by 73% and improves insulin sensitivity by 36% 
1.8g N-Acetyl cysteine improves insulin resistance and lowers testosterone in PCOS subjects


----------

